

JParallax - Javascript parallax effect - dhotson
http://webdev.stephband.info/parallax.html

======
dandelany
Neato... Now if someone could just combine this with eye-tracking
(<http://news.ycombinator.org/item?id=287626>), we could have 3D web "windows"
ala:

<http://www.cs.cmu.edu/~johnny/projects/wii/>

~~~
dhotson
I never get tired of that head tracking video... It's definitely one of the
coolest hacks I've seen. :)

------
Lally
Web 2.0: reinventing the wheel.

Seriously, how is 20 yr (30?) old client-side technology implemented in a
browser considered news? Yes, browser programming is a pain in the ass, but a
PITA platform is nothing new.

~~~
bootload
_"... Seriously, how is 20 yr (30?) old client-side technology implemented in
a browser considered news? ..."_

Because you can do interesting things with open technology on a large range of
platforms without some vendor getting in the way. I know one application
straight away (comics) that could use this technique to create more compelling
interactive stories.

It's not what you think of the technology, but what you can do with it.

------
pmsaue0
If you want to pseudo-replicate this effect using css only, here are some
examples and tutorials:

[http://www.thinkvitamin.com/features/design/how-to-
recreate-...](http://www.thinkvitamin.com/features/design/how-to-recreate-
silverbacks-parallax)

<http://css-tricks.com/3d-parralax-background-effect/>

The effect is only visible when someone resizes the browser window, but it's
kind of neat nonetheless.

------
babul
I love parallax effects. Reminds me of all those days "wasted" playing aracade
when I was a kid.

------
river_styx
Not to be a pedant, but this is not really the parallax effect. Parallax
happens when you receive multiple images of the same object simultaneously
from different perspectives. This library gives you simulated depth from the
animation of a single image.

~~~
shaunxcode
True but as game far as game developers/fans use the word - this is
parallaxing.

~~~
ks
Yes. I'm not a game developer, but I have seen this referred to as "parallax
scrolling"

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parallax_scrolling>

------
knarf
Standard Compliance Enthusiasts will not stop until everything that would be
done in flash by a sane person is ported to some strange js+html+css solution.
:D

li tags transformed to this instead of just one embedded srolling.swf?! I can
think of almost nothing (except full games) where a plugin would be better
suited.

Still I admit it's cool!

~~~
startingup
Yes, there is a bit of reinvention, but I would prefer JS to take over from
Flash. Flash just doesn't integrate as nicely with the standard the web
paradigms ...

jQuery just rocks.

~~~
amoeba
It doesn't hurt that, while Flash (e.g. versions 9, 10) is getting faster
(Lower CPU usage), Javascript in the browser is becoming insanely fast.

Flash is quickly becoming irrelevant in categories it seemed to be the only
option.

~~~
spiralhead
still a long way to go however....

mainly SVG, video and audio

~~~
amoeba
Surely we're not that far away.

------
ars
I guess it's time I started using jquery.

~~~
apgwoz
I'd recommend jQuery, not just because of this library but because it really
is worth using. Their motto "The Write less, Do More..." really holds true.
Plus, it's fast, and will be even faster with John Resig integrates his new
selector engine into the base jQuery.

Edit: I should have mentioned the other fact that jQuery aims to be compatible
with other libraries such as Prototype by allowing you to change how it's
used. I've never used it personally, but it might be helpful for you if you're
adopting jQuery after having used another library for a while.

~~~
ars
You mean using it is fast, or it runs fast? The new selector engine will make
it easier to write stuff, or the code will run faster?

That's been what's holding me back - I'm worried it'll be slower to run on
browsers (especially old ones on old computers) then code written to do just
what it needs to and no more.

~~~
apgwoz
Sorry for not being clear.

It runs fast, and is fast to use.

The new selector engine will make it even faster to run.

I haven't had any problems with jQuery running on browsers before IE 6, but I
honestly haven't tried it on anything older than that.

------
tocomment
Any ideas for something cool I could do with this? I'll do it!

